# Breeding Tincs?



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok so im trying to get a plan ready for Pamona Reptile show for getting my Cobalt tincs. I plan to get a pair of them so i can get some babies. Now having that said if i get a male and female sexed sub adults are the odds of them pairing up to breed pretty high?

If this is not the case then would 2 male 1 female be a safer bet to get a pair or should i just look to get a proven pair? Is it common to find proven pairs at shows?

I dont want to get ahead of myself but i know that i would like to see them breed and i want to have the best chance of that happening when i make the final decision to get them 

Any input would be much appreciated!
Thanks,
Micro


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a pair of azures that I got as jeuvies and got lucky to have a pair. They are just over a year old and have started to bread I have Atleast 3 clutches do far. As long as you have a male and female and the right conditions they will bread


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Depending on how old they are, they will take a bit of time to mature enough to breed. I think tincs average around 1 year to 16 months for breeding (not sure, someone correct me). 

So, get your pair. If they are male and female they will likely breed when they reach maturity. If not, or if they turn out to be the same sex, you can shop for a mate.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok thanks for the replies! Im like a worried expecting parent! just trying to make sure everything is setup right in their room and making sure they have the right food and toys ready haha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL I understand 

Remember, you're going to have a lot of brains to pick at that show.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh trust me i know! Im going to be interrogating potential sellers... I would really like one of you guys on here with experience to walk around with to get input if anyone would like to offer their services


----------



## Pauliewog (Dec 24, 2010)

Know what your in for with breeding Tincs. Because once they start, they won't stop...


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Pauliewog said:


> Know what your in for with breeding Tincs. Because once they start, they won't stop...


Cool them down, reduce humidity levels and reduce feeding. Mine turn off like a tap...


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha well im actually getting a pair of g&b auratus so im really hoping they will settle in their own new 40gal and make some babies


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Micro said:


> Haha well im actually getting a pair of g&b auratus so im really hoping they will settle in their own new 40gal and make some babies


nice! you got the pair from sam huh? they should love the 40g. Just cause they are proven doesnt mean they will automatically breed for you, but it can also be suprising how fast some can make themselves at home, i just got a proven pair of pats and withen a week I had eggs, my bakhuis took about 3 months before started getting good eggs. just given you a heads up so your not sittin next to your tank all night playing Barry Manilow..trust me it doesn't work..
see ya at pomona


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> nice! you got the pair from sam huh? they should love the 40g. Just cause they are proven doesnt mean they will automatically breed for you, but it can also be suprising how fast some can make themselves at home, i just got a proven pair of pats and withen a week I had eggs, my bakhuis took about 3 months before started getting good eggs. just given you a heads up so your not sittin next to your tank all night playing Barry Manilow..trust me it doesn't work..
> see ya at pomona


Yea im getting them from Sam, which im hqppy that i am able to gt them from a local that has a good rep, Thanks Sam!

And so your saying that i wasted my time setting up a 5.1 digital surround sound tuned perfectly for the position of their coco hut with an Al Green mixtape on repeat constantly playing for them????


----------

